# Do not pet patch?



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi everybody!

Not trying to brag but do you guys ever get approached by random people and ask you if they can pet your dog? I just can't say no but it kinda bothers me my dog is leash re-active towards other dogs so....pretty much is training everyday (he's is doing so much better now) and...yesterday we went to a nice walk on Downtown Long Beach and...this lady just walked straight to us and put her face in front of my dog's face and started to pet him...she didn't ask me or...anything then her boyfriend/husband start to talk to me I could tell he was so embarrassed and the chick didn't talked to me at all....So I am thinking to get a 2in collar for my dog so i can put patches like "Do Not Pet" or "In Training"....not sure if it is going to look to tacky since my dog is just a regular pet....he's not a sport dog or service dog either... what do you guys think? Is it wrong for a regular pet to have those kind of patches? Do you have funny stories about your dog getting pet in a regular walk?


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Here's Duke just chilling and a pic of him watching The Queen Mary! Was my first time there too


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Almost daily someone asks if they can pet our dog. I never let children pet her, she was not raised with them and I just don't want the liability. I usually let most adults pet her as I want my dog to be socialized. She really likes it now, she is 6 yrs old, but didn't really want to deal with being petted when she was younger. There are some times I would like to have the "do not pet" patch on our dog, times when I don't feel like socializing or being interrupted if I just wanted to sit quietly in the park. I do give special attention to the senior citizens. Many have positive and fond memories of German Shepherds remembering Rin Tin Tin and/or used to have a GSD but can't now due to dog size restrictions where they live. If your dog is not comfortable with being petted by strangers now, there's nothing wrong with putting the patch on. Just remember as they grow and mature this may change.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Gretchen said:


> Almost daily someone asks if they can pet our dog. I never let children pet her, she was not raised with them and I just don't want the liability. I usually let most adults pet her as I want my dog to be socialized. She really likes it now, she is 6 yrs old, but didn't really want to deal with being petted when she was younger. There are some times I would like to have the "do not pet" patch on our dog, times when I don't feel like socializing or being interrupted if I just wanted to sit quietly in the park. I do give special attention to the senior citizens. Many have positive and fond memories of German Shepherds remembering Rin Tin Tin and/or used to have a GSD but can't now due to dog size restrictions where they live.


Totally agree with you, my dog is going to be 2 years old next month he's a social butterfly but I just rather have my space mostly his space and I mean every walk is training for us...but not sure if its going to look WAY TOO MUCH to have those patches meaning those patches are specially for police/military/sport/service dogs


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a bright blue harness for Samson with do not pet patches.It doesn't look anything like a military or LE service harness.He does not like strangers trying to touch him and it definitely helps to keep people at a distance.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> I have a bright blue harness for Samson with do not pet patches.It doesn't look anything like a military or LE service harness.He does not like strangers trying to touch him and it definitely helps to keep people at a distance.


That's cool! Do you have a picture of it? I need ideas cause i don't want working dog owners to be pissed at me or get offended cause my dog is just a house pet haha Did you just stitched to his harness?


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

In training can mean a lot of different things, house pets need obedience training too :grin2:I wouldn't worry about offending any one. Knowing your dog and its potential reactions to strangers is important. If it helps you keep weird people away, then I'd do it. Phoenix is indifferent to kids and adults. I feel bad because kids always ask, then they look disappointed when he walks away from them lol. Scary that someone would just come up to your dog and get right up to his face...even in dog language that's rude!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Amazon and Etsy have various leashes and harnesses with warning messages... Patches too if you don't want a whole new piece of equipment. Some indicate dog aggression, blindness, shyness, etc.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

LittleBear said:


> In training can mean a lot of different things, house pets need obedience training too :grin2:I wouldn't worry about offending any one. Knowing your dog and its potential reactions to strangers is important. If it helps you keep weird people away, then I'd do it. Phoenix is indifferent to kids and adults. I feel bad because kids always ask, then they look disappointed when he walks away from them lol. Scary that someone would just come up to your dog and get right up to his face...even in dog language that's rude!


Alright I will get patches or a vest how you said house pets need obedience training too hahaha my dog is really mellow and I was really surprised when this chick just jumped in front of my dog's face...he didn't freaked out and don't get me started with kids haha i have a neighbor with 5 adorable kids they always say hi to me and Duke even one of them asked me if he was a k9 unit they are funny but I'm afraid that on our walks we can get distracted and a dog will pop out from nowhere and Duke will react to that while he gets petted we live in a crowded city so you never ever know...and thanks how i said i will get those patches hahaha:grin2:


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a Julius K9 harness for my girl, for which you can purchase removable patches that velcro onto the sides. I got the harness specifically for the purpose which you are asking about, and have both "In Training" and "Do Not Pet" patches. This harness is a bit more on the expensive side, but I was planning ahead and it is now very useful at agility practices, where I do not have her wear a collar.

I, too, was fed up with people asking if they could pet her, although I really am not afraid to say no. But when she was around six months, we were working on a growing problem of jumping up on any stranger that showed her attention, so I really did not want anyone coming up to her. The harness with the warning patches worked wonderfully. As she progressed in her training and showed some more self-control, I decided to switch off the patches and she now wears it without any label (I bought simple reflective patches to put on the harness). This was mostly because I was getting annoyed by people asking me if she was a police k9, lol. It was just getting annoying to me, but I would not worry about offending anyone by using an "in training" patch. There are plenty of reasons a dog could be in training. Often, people would ask me what my dog was "in training" for, and I would say, to be a pet! I could tell this got the gears turning in some people's mind, like 'should I be training MY dog to be a good pet??' LOL


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is a sable and no one ever asks if they can pet her but no one seems to be afraid of her either. She is always well behaved. I think that I radiate "no petting' as I am focused on her and try not to make eye contact with the public when she is with me.
When someone asks me about her, I put her in a down stay and that is for everyone (so far) the sign to leave her alone.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Della Luna said:


> I have a Julius K9 harness for my girl, for which you can purchase removable patches that velcro onto the sides. I got the harness specifically for the purpose which you are asking about, and have both "In Training" and "Do Not Pet" patches. This harness is a bit more on the expensive side, but I was planning ahead and it is now very useful at agility practices, where I do not have her wear a collar.
> 
> I, too, was fed up with people asking if they could pet her, although I really am not afraid to say no. But when she was around six months, we were working on a growing problem of jumping up on any stranger that showed her attention, so I really did not want anyone coming up to her. The harness with the warning patches worked wonderfully. As she progressed in her training and showed some more self-control, I decided to switch off the patches and she now wears it without any label (I bought simple reflective patches to put on the harness). This was mostly because I was getting annoyed by people asking me if she was a police k9, lol. It was just getting annoying to me, but I would not worry about offending anyone by using an "in training" patch. There are plenty of reasons a dog could be in training. Often, people would ask me what my dog was "in training" for, and I would say, to be a pet! I could tell this got the gears turning in some people's mind, like 'should I be training MY dog to be a good pet??' LOL



I love your answer! To be a good pet! She is a czech shepherd right? She's....GORGEOUS! I like the harness and mostly that is velcro so you can switch patches to just a long reflective one  Might get one of those hehe thanks for the advice


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank You! Yes, she is from Czech lines. I'm glad you found some of my input helpful


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/barkOutfitte...eywords=barkoutfitters+service+dog+vest&psc=1
This is the one I have.You can get different patches when you you order and it is reflecting also.I really like it.It's light,comfortable,and doesn't rub on him anywhere.There are different colors too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think a do not pet or in training patch would be fine, although I wouldn't count on it working 100% of the time. It's best to be diligent, regardless. As long as your patch does not imply that he's a service dog you can put whatever you want on it.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I say no. Them if they are insistent, I body block. My reason is, I want my dog to ignore them. Usually quickening your pace is enough. Also, all black dogs around here are intimidating to most....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When Max was younger those "in training patches" and a well behaved dog seem to attract more attention. I put those on to keep other dogs away and for some reason did not help much. People love to ask what is he in training for and strike up a conversation with or without a dog trailing behind them. Now Max is larger it is easier to keep people at bay with body language. As max is not much interested in greeting strangers now he is older when we are out. A brisk continued walking or a stay and I stand in front with "he is training to ignore people" keeps people at bay.


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

karladupler said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Not trying to brag but do you guys ever get approached by random people and ask you if they can pet your dog? I just can't say no but it kinda bothers me my dog is leash re-active towards other dogs so....pretty much is training everyday (he's is doing so much better now) and...yesterday we went to a nice walk on Downtown Long Beach and...this lady just walked straight to us and put her face in front of my dog's face and started to pet him...she didn't ask me or...anything then her boyfriend/husband start to talk to me I could tell he was so embarrassed and the chick didn't talked to me at all....So I am thinking to get a 2in collar for my dog so i can put patches like "Do Not Pet" or "In Training"....not sure if it is going to look to tacky since my dog is just a regular pet....he's not a sport dog or service dog either... what do you guys think? Is it wrong for a regular pet to have those kind of patches? Do you have funny stories about your dog getting pet in a regular walk?


I don't mind -- as long as he (meaning "Titan") is okay with it! Some do question about the "guns and coffee" patch, but I tell them he prefers coffee -- his bite is his gun (LOL)......


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We were in the pet store and woman - yes a woman started screaming and jumping up down an isle backing away from Max. I told her to relax. She said she was terrified of dogs and had a fear of being attacked. Seconds later a male employee kind of slinked by us in a really weird hunched over way. I was like wtf? Max was a saint and looked at me like wtf? The same make employee who was oddly and purposely hunched over walking by us came over to say how crazy that lady was. He dropped really quick to his knees and went right in Max's face to say hello. Max just turned his head and was incredibly behaved still at sit and stay. I wish we could of gotten some points for a temperament test- oh well. After that I decided to become proactive I had enough of the crazy people. You have to fast with crazy people I have been learning that.


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> We were in the pet store and woman - yes a woman started screaming and jumping up down an isle backing away from Max. I told her to relax. She said she was terrified of dogs and had a fear of being attacked. Seconds later a male employee kind of slinked by us in a really weird hunched over way. I was like wtf? Max was a saint and looked at me like wtf? The same make employee who was oddly and purposely hunched over walking by us came over to say how crazy that lady was. He dropped really quick to his knees and went right in Max's face to say hello. Max just turned his head and was incredibly behaved still at sit and stay. I wish we could of gotten some points for a temperament test- oh well. After that I decided to become proactive I had enough of the crazy people. You have to fast with crazy people I have been learning that.


I've been in the same situation (crazy woman portion), but like Max; Titan and I look at each other and think to ourselves "Get over it" be lucky that I don't put my canines into you (LOL). When people do come up to me, most of the time they tell me he looks like a big teddy bear and sometime I really believe he does......


----------

